# Inventory Sheet



## Commercial Press (Aug 21, 2014)

For those of you who keep an inventory of blank apparel, do you use some sort of form to know whats in stock? We are building up a small supply of T-Shirts to keep on hand for those rush orders and we are at the point where we nee some sort of form to know what brand, size, color, etc. that we have on hand. Do any of you have a form you would be willing to share to give us something to build from?
TIA,
David


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

One day we may use a inventory sheet. At this moment we have everything categorized by size and color so we can visually see what is getting low.


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

Inventory Templates | Free Inventory Template

I already have one spreadsheet to manage...that's enough for now, lol.


----------



## VeeLove (Jul 18, 2010)

Using an Excel spreadsheet for now probably should move it to a google doc so I can see it when I'm not at the shop.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

I actually keep it on paper on a clipboard by the racks of totes. Cross off the old number for the style/size, write in the new when taking stock. If I kept it on one of my computers (none of which are hanging on the wall by the totes full of shirts), I would forget to update the number when I grabbed a shirt in the middle of printing to replace one I screwed up.


----------



## SayWord (Feb 19, 2015)

A Google docs spreadsheet in Google Drive would probably your best bet at this stage I would think. This way it updates everywhere at once when you make a change and anyone you give access to can make changes. It's free and easy to use.

Sent from my SGP311 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## USPrintSupply (Sep 25, 2015)

We use quick book inventory we love it.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

NoXid said:


> I actually keep it on paper on a clipboard by the racks of totes. Cross off the old number for the style/size, write in the new when taking stock. If I kept it on one of my computers (none of which are hanging on the wall by the totes full of shirts), I would forget to update the number when I grabbed a shirt in the middle of printing to replace one I screwed up.


I so agree with NoXid. From what you say, just keep it simple. The computer is a great invention but for some tasks, it's still better to just use a manual system. NoXid, bet you have a pencil taped to a string and tied to the top of the clipboard. Am I right?


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

BidsMaven said:


> I so agree with NoXid. From what you say, just keep it simple. The computer is a great invention but for some tasks, it's still better to just use a manual system. NoXid, bet you have a pencil taped to a string and tied to the top of the clipboard. Am I right?


Pen stuck in the extra space in the "clip" part of the clipboard


----------

